# Hello from long beach california



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brandon!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource. Search for beekeeping associations in S. California, you will find other beekeepers that will be a help to you. If Long Beach allows honey bees in the city, they will probably be the governing agency as far a number of colonies and distances from property lines. You should be able to find the California Apiary Laws online. 

Many years ago I lived in Long Beach and I saw many honey bees on the flowers and trees along the streets. I don't know if they were wild colonies or managed bees. I remember seeing a swarm in the air at Carson and Bellflower Blvd.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your bees.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello from NE Kansas Brandon! I'd start with your county ordinances, and then go to your city ordinances for restrictions in your area. Good luck to you!


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Osito, Welcome. Right on for Beekin the L.B. I miss the energy back home. Where are you Northtown, downtown, belmont.ect? There are some good ways/places to hide away there.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Osito-
Looks like beekeeping regulations are being changed down there in the LB.
Bees

Current
Hives must be kept at least 100 feet from neighboring residences and public ways (streets and alleys)
Must be kept 10 feet above ground
Proposed
Up to 5 hives may be kept at least 5 feet from property line
If a hive is less than 15 feet from a property line, a flyway barrier of at least 6 feet high must be maintained around the hive
Hives must be registered with Los Angeles County Department of Agriculture

Here's the website http://www.longbeach.gov/sustainability/nature-initiatives/urban-agriculture/

Welcome!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I take that back, here are the current regulations Osito:
6.24.010 - Beehives. 
A.
No more than four (4) beehives may be established or maintained on any residential property within the City.
B.
Any person intending to establish or maintain any beehive on any residential property within the City must first register with the County of Los Angeles and provide a copy of such registration to the Director of the Animal Care Services Bureau.
C.
No person shall establish or maintain a beehive in the front yard of the property.
D.
No person shall establish or maintain a beehive at a distance less than ten feet (10') from all property lines.
E.
Beehive entrances shall face away from or be parallel to the nearest property line(s).
F.
Beehives must either be screened so that the bees must fly over a six-foot barrier, which may be vegetative, before leaving the property, or be placed at least eight feet (8') above the adjacent ground level.
G.
A water source for bees shall be provided at all times on the property where the bees are kept to discourage bee visitation at swimming pools, hose bibs and other water sources on adjacent public or private property.
H.
For the purposes of this Section, a "beehive" means any box, container, structure, chamber or shelter within which bees are kept or of which bees have taken possession.
I.
For the purposes of this Section, the term "dwelling" means any place of human habitation.
And here's the link: https://www.municode.com/library/ca...ipal_code?nodeId=TIT6AN_CH6.24PIBE_6.24.010BE


----------



## Osito (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm in little Cambodia just north of the gayborhood hahah


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

bbruff22 said:


> Hello from NE Kansas Brandon! I'd start with your county ordinances, and then go to your city ordinances for restrictions in your area. Good luck to you!


That's a cool tip!

and of course.. welcome Brandon


----------

